# Insurance for Transporting Individuals (For Payment & outside Uber) in Personal Vehicle



## benny2018 (Sep 13, 2018)

Please advice what insurance I am required to purchase for transporting individualsi n my personal vehicle. I will charge these customers a flat-fee for transportation. I am not a limo or taxi service. I live in texas. Thanks


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

You need commercial insurance...each locality in Texas has other rules that also applies. In Dallas you still need to get a drivers certificate and you need to declare yourself a livery service and get that certificate as well. I believe the dallas certificate ( it will actually be for limo) requires $500,000 liability. Many of the people that you pick up require 1 million liability. As an example, super shuttle requires 3 million liability but you can pay it through them and about $150 per week. You’re going to be looking at probably $5000 per year and up. Dont let someone say all you need is a rider on your personal policy - first that won’t get you the city permit and second good luck in a catastrophic accident.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

IF this is for transporting individuals for compensation of any type or sort, then the following are required:

Commercial insurance policy WITH passenger endorsement.
Commercial transportation registration
Commercial Transportation authority


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

benny2018 said:


> Please advice what insurance I am required to purchase for transporting individualsi n my personal vehicle. I will charge these customers a flat-fee for transportation. I am not a limo or taxi service. I live in texas. Thanks


Search for "(insert City) Texas" Town-car insurance,

Your not a Limo nor are you a taxi so you fall into the category of "Town car". Maybe "black car service"

Livery May or may not have a legal framework but Town Car is generally the designation for what you want to do.

Expect to pay mucho per month. On the level with Taxi insurance and similar costs/coverage amounts.

*no idea how it compares to Texas BUT* when i was an owner operator taxi driver I forked over just a shade over $500 a MONTH for insurance doing what you want to do.

You also might want to inquire about getting a taxi permit, there are cheapo removable signs that you can get ($15) and a cheap meter program for the smart phone.

For me *for working near disney florida* the permit costs on the year was less than the isurance cots for 1 month being a taxi.

Here's a check list of what you need.

1. Research the requirements for the city/cities and county/counties you wish to work in.
2. Get insurance for the highest requirement of the areas you wish to work
3. Get any necessary permits
4. Determine a price based on similar services

There could very easily be more requirements to doing this that uber/lyft ingore and or are excempt from.

There could be..

A maximum odometer reading allowed
A model year requirement of 5 years old or newer (for example)

Getting into this might be a can of worms that no part timer should even consider opening up. And there' the challenge of even getting enough customers for it to be worth it.


----------

